# Help! Want To Find A Cheaper Way To Do Funkin Scarecrow!



## Plano Haunter (Sep 2, 2013)

Hello, everyone! I have been a lurker for a long time, but have finally decided to join. I have been a big Halloween fan for a number of years, but have just started decorating my yard in the last couple of years.

I do need some ideas and help!

I have been in love with this Funkin Glowing Scarecrow from Martha Stewart's Halloween Special for the last couple of years. (You would never think Martha Stewart would have any decent ideas, but this one was a good one!)

This was created by Micheal Natiello, the Creative Director of The Great Jack 'o Lantern Blaze, an annual pumpkin carving extravaganza in the Hudson Valley.

I am trying to find an alternative material to make this than using Funkins. It will take 9 large Funkins to make this, and Funkins aren't cheap! (Even on sale). Not to mention, my local Hobby Lobby only has 2 or 3 in stock at any time, so I'd have to drive all over to find enough (and enough on sale at the same time, too).

Does anyone have any ideas as to a material or idea where I can still carve the skeleton bones and get this look/effect, and still have a nice looking prop during the daytime?

I also need some ideas for the base. October is pretty windy here in the Dallas area, and we often get very strong storms. I need to have a good, strong base for it, so it doesn't tip over all the time (and hopefully doesn't look ugly in the daytime). I also want it heavy enough to deter thieves (there are teenagers in the neighborhood that just might try something).

Here is my Halloween Pinterest page with a ton of photos of the Funkin Scarecrow: http://pinterest.com/shannonmatson/halloween-decorations/

Thank you!

Shannon


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

I always thought papier mache was about the cheapest way to make a pumpkin, but I don't know if you could get nine of them completed in time- because of the dry time between layers. One of the best ways I know to secure something like a scarecrow is to pound rebar into the ground (a 10' piece costs a few bucks at the local lumberyard) and then secure your scarecrow onto that.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And if you go the papier mache route, there's no better how-to than Stolloween's.

Version 1 uses plastic bags as a base. They're removed later to give a hollow structure:

http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=67

Version 2 uses a cardboard armature:

http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=4017


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Agree with Roxy, Stolloween is the way to go.


----------



## Plano Haunter (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks! That Stolloween method looks like the way to go, and I can 

Is there a good recipe out there for paper mache? And how best to apply it?

Do I need an additional technique to make it all waterproof?

Also, since I need to probably screw the paper mache pumpkins to the wood armature, how thick do I need to make the paper mache, so it does not tear or rip off in high winds?

Thanks again!

Shannon


----------



## Plano Haunter (Sep 2, 2013)

nimblemonkey said:


> I always thought papier mache was about the cheapest way to make a pumpkin, but I don't know if you could get nine of them completed in time- because of the dry time between layers. One of the best ways I know to secure something like a scarecrow is to pound rebar into the ground (a 10' piece costs a few bucks at the local lumberyard) and then secure your scarecrow onto that.


I don't put up anything until October, so how long do I need to let each layer of paper mache dry? And with this hot Texas weather (in the 90's and 100's still right now), I would think they would dry out in the sun pretty fast.

Do you have any examples of how to secure rebar to a wood base?

Thanks again!

Shannon


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

stolloween has a recipe, as does everyone else, you can find it on his site. 2-3 good layers should be enough, a fan will dry it fast enough in florida humidity to do 2 a day,


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

The length of time it takes to dry will depend on your weather, the viscosity of your paste, how thick each layer is, and what kind of paper or material you use.
Stolloween has a few different methods for applying the stuff, but what will work best for you is something you have to decide.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Plano Haunter said:


> Is there a good recipe out there for paper mache? And how best to apply it?
> 
> Do I need an additional technique to make it all waterproof?


Here's Stoll's recipe along with information on drying and sealing:

http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=209

As noted above, there are many different recipes for making papier mache paste, the most basic being flour and water. For extended outdoor use, be guided by what Stolloween has done. His outdoor displays are primarily mache work and they're exposed to Michigan weather.


----------

